# For Bully Lovers!!!!!!!!I have Cloned Man O War



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

And here is another keeper outta Rucca X Tyco breeding i did


----------



## JRXGRUBZX (Sep 30, 2009)

Give me the black one now!!


----------



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

i love the cow patched ticked one so cute


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG I love them both Shannon.........


Keep up the awesome work bud!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

awh they are so cute!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

that black and white ticked pup is A BEAST! danggg.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

How old are they?


----------



## wilcher (Aug 24, 2009)

they are already "thick"


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

14 weeks old


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

And thanks for the love everyone i am very happy with these lil guys


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

good lookin bullies. keep up the good work


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

those pups are just adorable. good looking dogs!
im guessing the pup is a clone of the dog in your avatar? cuz they look IDENTICAL but one is younger. lol.
are you getting their ears cropped?


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

omg!i want the black and white one!!!!he is so squishy!!!_please?lol_


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

lookin good bro. cant help but love a good bully....i dont care what nobody says


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

cmon Shan! how bout a co own bro?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG Shannon I LOVE little Manny!!!!! Both are sweet but I really LOVE him. 

Your dogs are so freaking awsome.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

i like the cow looking one shes so cute


----------

